# Die Elfen sind gelandet. Was kommt als nächstes? Zwerge?!



## Shuge (16. September 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Elfen sind ja gut und schön und auch ich freue mich tierisch über die neuen inhalte, aber Zwerge wären mal sowas von cooler. Hoffentlich kommt mit dem nächsten Update eine Zwergen Rasse und entsprechende KLassen hinzu.

Das soll keine Kritik an dem Update sein, nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Jogi1401 (16. September 2009)

zwerge als spielbare Rasse werden wohl nicht kommen ... da hätte die designer zu viel arbeit .... die Elfen sind doch eigentlich nur ne 1:1 Kopie von den Menschen halt mit langen Ohren .....

Zwerge müßten ja klein und pummelig sein ....das geht ja mal garnicht das würde den eta um welten sprengen ^^


----------



## HamsaFighter (16. September 2009)

_*Abend,

wie haben es dann die WoW Entwickler geschafft ... ?

Durch Magie oder Irre ich mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Über Zwergen würde ich mich auch Freuen, nur denke ich, das der nächste Patch in einem Jahr ist.


Mit freund... Hamsa!*_


----------



## Change745 (16. September 2009)

Ich will  mal nenn  affenspielen  , oder so  was , z.b WoW bringt worge find ich  genial  sowas,halt mal  was bringen  wo  man echt nicht mit rechnet,zwerge finde ich  zwar  auch  hammer,aber was ganz neues wäre besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gollum1183 (16. September 2009)

vllt werden es ja auch weiß- bzw schwarzmähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (16. September 2009)

Bin für Drachen als klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder dämonen mal was total anderes
Aber zu den Zwergen, das kostet denen sehr viel Arbeit, die sie wo anders reinstecken könnten, haben eh mehr als genug zu tun


----------



## dedennis (16. September 2009)

oder goblins!


----------



## Skyler93 (16. September 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> oder goblins!



Goblins sind öde mal ehrlich.......
Klassen die ne besonderheit haben weren eher was......


----------



## Diaboli (16. September 2009)

Wie wäre es mit nicht nur einer anderen Rasse sondern endlich ne andere Fraktion als Widersacher?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shuge (16. September 2009)

im prinzip ist es egal welche rasse sie sollte sich nur größer unterscheiden als die elfen von dem menschen

orks wären auch cool^^ und warum so schwer zu verwirklichen? wegen der größe? die kann mann jetzt schon sehr stark verändern, dass solte kein problem sein

bis zu diesem update sollten die entwickler mal das craften wichtiger und die blance besser machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Change745 (16. September 2009)

drachen  ist  eine coole idee :-) bloss sowas is ja halb wegs in aion drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man sich die asmodir anguckt, aber troztdem  das wäre was nettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (17. September 2009)

Change745 schrieb:


> Ich will  mal nenn  affenspielen  , oder so  was



Spielst du doch schon. Schau mal in den Spiegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeid (17. September 2009)

Diaboli schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nicht nur einer anderen Rasse sondern endlich ne andere Fraktion als Widersacher??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, ein paar boese Wiedersacher, die nsere Ordnung in caos stuerzen wollen...
Hmm, hoert sich etwas nach Warhammer an. Wuerde aber besser aussehen. Also, wenn ich mir das so durchlese, wuerde ich vorschlagen: Spielt Daoc!
Da gibt es genung Wiedersacher, die man verhauen kann. Ne menge Rassen und klassen. Burgen und Tuerme zum einnehmen nd zerstoeren, viele moeglichkeiten das durchzufueren, Schoene Staedte, super craftingsystem, ne menge quests, Dungies, Inis. Reitier, Boote, sau viele moeglichkeiten seinen char zu pimpen. ne reife comunity ......
Das kann ich ewig fort fuehren. 
Davon abgesehen: Ich bin fuer Zwerge in ROM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (17. September 2009)

Warum sollten Zwerge nicht machbar sein bzw. ein zu großer Aufwand für die Entwickler sein? Ich denke eher, dass die Zwerge momentan noch nicht ins Konzept reinpassen, weswegen es die noch nicht als spielbare Rasse gibt.

Was auch eine interessante Spielrasse wäre, wären die Kapras aus der Sasciliasteppe. Wenn das mal nix anderes ist, weiß ich auch net weiter. Ich fänd die Rasse jedenfalls mal interessant zu spielen. 
Für Drachen wäre ich natürlich auch, weil sie auf ihre Art etwas besonderes sind. Aber ob es in das Konzept reinpasst, ist eine andere Sache.

Des weiteren warum müssen es immer die selben Spielrassen sein? Nur weil es jeder hat? Denke wohl eher weniger. Außerdem so gleich sehen sich Elfen und Menschen auch nicht, allein der Körperbau wirkt bei den Elfen um einiges eleganter als bei den Menschen (das ist meine eigene Meinung).

Welche Rasse uns als nächstes erwarten wird, werden wir sehen, wenn es soweit ist. Ansonsten lasst uns das neue Chapter genießen und die Nagas verhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidorak (17. September 2009)

Meine Meinung zu den vorhandenen Rassen in RoM:

Schön und gut, aber irgendwie doch Standard.

[X] Zwerge als nächste Rasse

Ich wäre dafür dann kann ich endlich nen Krieger/Schurken machen und mit 2 1h Äxten in die Schlacht ziehen.

Hätte auch nix gegen was exotisches wie Orks, Dunkelelfen oder so was in der Art..............



Und mal ganz ehrlich, was ich schwere zu animieren: Ein kleiner pumeliger Mensch....äh...Zwerg   oder ein lebendes Skelett mit weggefaultem Unterkiefer und herausstehenden Knochen bzw. eine große haarige Kuh auf 2 Beinen?? Ich denke ich habe meine 3 Lieblingsrassen in WoW gut umschrieben ^^


----------



## Annoby (17. September 2009)

ich bin mal für eine andere klasse ka wie sie heißt aber mal was anderes die es noch nicht gibt wie zb wow oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Drachenmensch (kann man fliegen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



od

Zentauren (brauch man kein Reittier mehr)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montecristo (17. September 2009)

keine angst, ihr zwergenliebhaber! Die kommen sicher noch in RoM, die Frage ist nur wann. 

Mir persönlich wär mal wirklich was ganz anderes lieber, wie irgendwelche Halbmenschen; vllt ist Frogster ja kreativ und lässt sich eine noch nie dagewesene Rasse einfallen.


----------



## Bilal Ibrahim (17. September 2009)

ich will mal als ein Käfer spielen-.-

wo er ein stock als waffe hat,und monster töten kann.-.-

ihr anfänger,träumt weiter.

RoM macht sonst eine Kopie von WoW,obwohl sie das schon machen.


----------



## jeid (17. September 2009)

Bilal schrieb:


> ihr anfänger,träumt weiter.
> 
> RoM macht sonst eine Kopie von WoW,obwohl sie das schon machen.


 spielt doch keine Rolle, da doch alle WOW nerds glauben, das ROM ne schlechte WOW kopie ist. Eins waere aber mal klar. RoM wuerde das "Origal" weit uebertreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber stimmt schon, son mist wie WOW sollte man wirklich nicht kopieren, obwohl wenn 11  mio ueber zeugt sind, von ihrem spiel, werden sich woll 1.9 mio RoM spieler irren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (17. September 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> zwerge als spielbare Rasse werden wohl nicht kommen ... da hätte die designer zu viel arbeit .... die Elfen sind doch eigentlich nur ne 1:1 Kopie von den Menschen halt mit langen Ohren .....
> 
> Zwerge müßten ja klein und pummelig sein ....das geht ja mal garnicht das würde den eta um welten sprengen ^^



Ich spiele Wow und RoM  und Zwerge sind nicht Pummelig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (17. September 2009)

jeid schrieb:


> spielt doch keine Rolle, da doch alle WOW nerds glauben, das ROM ne schlechte WOW kopie ist. Eins waere aber mal klar. RoM wuerde das "Origal" weit uebertreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was?! Rom hat 1,9Mio spieler?
Ist ja mehr wie in Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shuge (17. September 2009)

jein 1.9 mio accounts ich schätze es sind so 1 mio aktive spieler, meine schätzung


----------



## jeid (17. September 2009)

Shuge schrieb:


> jein 1.9 mio accounts ich schätze es sind so 1 mio aktive spieler, meine schätzung


Sicher werden nicht alle aktiv sein, aber wenn ich sehe das Frogster über 10 mio umsatz macht, können es nicht alt zu wenig sein. Eine Mio ist schon gt geschätz denke ich. Und das jetzt schon, ich denke da geht noch was.


----------



## lobdesblutes (19. September 2009)

zwerg spielen und jem die knie durchhauen^^ nett wäre mal was ganz anderes... die frage is nur was. die elfen sind aber ein guter anfang


----------



## SwordBastarx (19. September 2009)

Zwerge sind eine ganz nice Idee für das Game und würde die Spielewelt sicherlich noch spannender und erlebnisreicher machen. aber wie schon gesagt, das wäre zu viel Arbeit und die Elfen sind ja nur ne kopie mit langen Ohren. Ich denke mal das es sicherlich interessant wäre von den üblichen Rassen wie Orks, Zwergen usw wegzugehen die gibts in fast jeden MMorpg, sondern mal andere Rassen zu machen wie Minotauren oder Vampire usw.


----------



## Rosidae (22. September 2009)

Will mindestens 2 neue klassen sehen, eine Gegenfaraktion, genau wie bei WoW.

Das aktuelle PvP System kotzt an, keine gescheiten Schlachtfelder, ich vermisse die 19/29/39/49/59 bg's aus WoW.

Vielleicht eine Chinesen Klasse, oder Wookies, wie die aus Star Wars, mit Geschrei wenn man Sie niedermetzelt bitte.


----------



## Gore88 (24. September 2009)

Also bin auch mal für ne gegenfraktion, ist meiner meinung nach irgendwie besser wenn es 2 verschiedene fraktionen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (24. September 2009)

Lyx schrieb:


> Spielst du doch schon. Schau mal in den Spiegel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Sind Menschen keine Affen.
2. Stammen Menschen nicht vom Affen ab, sondern sowohl Affen als auch Menschen von einer vorherigen Art.


----------



## Bader1 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich schätz RoM hat so 500.000 Spieler, weil:
1.Eigentlich hat ja fast jeder 2 Accs, viele auch 3 und so wie ich das vermute wurden einfach nur alle Accs gezählt...
2.Beim Release von RoM haben sich sicher sau viele nen Acc erstellt und dann bald geleavt, wobei der Acc ned gelöscht wurde...
mfg


----------



## Die Sula (19. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Release ist eher unwahrscheinlich ... Die Accs werden nach einer Zeit gelöscht ... Habe zum Release gespielt dann 6 Monate nichts gemacht und der Acc war weg.


----------



## Morlas (19. Oktober 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Das mit dem Release ist eher unwahrscheinlich ... Die Accs werden nach einer Zeit gelöscht ... Habe zum Release gespielt dann 6 Monate nichts gemacht und der Acc war weg.




komisch ich hab nach der open beta aufgehört und mit dem acc bei chapter 2 wieder angefangen.


----------



## Die Sula (19. Oktober 2009)

Dann hast du glück gehabt ... bei mir wars nicht so ...


----------



## Bader1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hm roM hat aber eignetlich im Vergleich zu anderen F2p Spielen sehr wenig Accs...
Metin2 z.b. 30 Mio Accs^^


----------



## Mortus92 (5. November 2009)

Zwerge? ZWERGE!!! Will Zwerge^^ am besten dann so das der Gewehrskill auch wieder einen Nutzen hat^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiraku (5. November 2009)

also ich währe auch für ne gegenfraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber so als neue rasse währe ich für einen Minotauren, da haben sie ja schon dei models und ich muss sagen die gutequipten minos in Ma sehen schon nich schlecht aus


----------



## ÐaÐelia (5. November 2009)

Ich glaube die netten Leute hier denken zu wenig. Wohl wären Zwerge möglich. Die Charakter Modells hat Runewaker bereits, oder was für Wesen sind es die in der Eiszwergenfestung ihr Revier aufgeschlagen haben? Giraffen?


----------



## Die Sula (5. November 2009)

Gewehrskill ist schon in Planung .. Jedenfalls steht bei Waffenskills schon Gewehr mit drinne.


----------



## Banana_Bob (6. November 2009)

Wie wären denn Orcs , Tauren , Untote , Trolle ,Blaue Echsenmänner , Blaue Elfen(Dunkelelfen mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre auch was anderes oder irre ich mich da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder...Seraphim?^^

Zum Topic :
Ja zu Antrag "Zwerg" ,
Zwerge sind jederzeit und in jedem MMO erwünscht^^
Dicke Pummelige Kleine "menschen"(zwerge xD , errinert mich an Kirby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Banana_Bob (6. November 2009)

"aber so als neue rasse währe ich für einen MINOTAUREN, da haben sie ja schon dei models und ich muss sagen die gutequipten minos in Ma sehen schon nich schlecht aus "
hmmh..erinnert mich an ein anderes spiel in dem es auch schon kühe gab wie hieß es nochmal=??? ;D

ich wäre ebenfalls für Dämonen mit dicken Hörnern und nem langen (!!!) Schwanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schweinebärmenschen wären auch nicht unbednigt schlecht....


----------



## Die Sula (6. November 2009)

Ein Katzenvolk wie z.b. bei Oblivion wäre cool!


----------



## Sarantoz (6. November 2009)

jeid schrieb:


> spielt doch keine Rolle, da doch alle WOW nerds glauben, das ROM ne schlechte WOW kopie ist. Eins waere aber mal klar. RoM wuerde das "Origal" weit uebertreffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hach ich finde das echt klasse wie du auf die wow spieler los gehst, dabei sitzt du doch im selben boot. Egal welches mmo man spielt, sie sind im großen und ganzen gleich, also bevor man jemanden als Nerd beschimpft erstmal nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und um dir mal ein bisschen wind aus den segeln zu nehmen, ich mag auch eher rom als wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcodon (6. November 2009)

Hach wie schön die Rom Community strahlt so eine erfrischende Jugend aus. Ne aber jetzt mal im ernst ich komme mir hier vor wie auf dem Schulhof wo eine Gruppe von Jugendlichen sich drüber auslassen was sie gerne haben wollen.." ich will nen Affen Spielen..und ICH will nen blauen Drachen ne Ihr beiden seid doch voll uncool dass coolste überhaupt wären Pandabären... egal die sollen mal viel mehr wie bei WOW und WAR machen aber trotzdem ist ROM das coolste Spiel überhaupt auf der ganzen Welt" (dass sollte ein Aussschnit aus diesem Gespräch sein was auf dem von mir beschriebenen Schulhof stattfindet). Zum Glück bin ich weg von ROM und zurück zu meiner alten Liebe (es ist nicht WOW fängt aber auch mit W an ;-) ) Also bis dann und noch spaßß beim spielen..


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. November 2009)

Zwerge wären durchaus eine Möglichkeit, und ich denke auch gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich für das nächste große content update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (6. November 2009)

Ist zwar schon n bisschen länger her dass ich mal RoM gespielt habe (auch nich sehr lange, muss man dazu sagen) und mir ist nicht nicht ein Zwerg im ganzen Spiel begegnet, bzw. kann mich nicht daran errinnern...
Eine Rasse im MMO sollte auch schon n bisschen in der Story vorkommen, sowie in WOW ja zB die Goblions, die in Cataclysm implementiert werden. Ich halte es daher für seeeehr unwahrscheinlich das Zwerge als spielbare Rasse verfügbar sein wird. Freut euch doch erst mal über die ElfenxD.

Ich selber habe neulich nochmal den neusten Client gedownloadet, mir nen neuen Charackter erstellt(Elfen Runenbewahrer) und dachte mir so "... ob die entwickler diese Rasse je angespielt haben ..." weil .. mal ehrlich: RoM hat die starksgsten Bewgungen die ein MMO je gesehen hat ...  die menschen wahren ja schon bewegungsschwach, aber Elfen setzen noch eins drauf. Das war auch ein Grund warum ich mit RoM aufgehört habe und mit WOW angefangen habe: der Abklatsch...


Bis dahin: Euer Frostwolfzocker123, der gar nicht mehr auf Frostwolf spielt xD


----------



## Sidorak (6. November 2009)

Zwerge sind meine favorisiert Fantasy Rasse.

Wenn sie kommen würden müsste ich zwar nen neuen Krieger/schurken bzw. Ritter/Schurken hochziehen aber egal, das wärs mir wert.


Ansonsten fänd ich Minotauren noch ganz net......und mal ganz ehrlich.......den Zwergen aus dem Drachenzahngebirge(stimmt das???) einfach n paar andere Bärte und Gesichter zu geben ist ja net wirklich schwer.


Dunkelelfen wären auch net schlecht, mit neuer Klassen Folterknecht, Hexernmeister oder so was. Ok es sind nur schwarze angemalte Elfen ^^


Dann doch lieber Zwerge


----------



## Chaosfox (6. November 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Bin für Drachen als klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LoL zwerge zuviel arbeit,   Aber Drachen und Dämonen nicht ? xD

MFG


----------



## Glohin (7. November 2009)

HeiHo zusammen!
Also,ich denke,bei der nächsten großen Erweiterung werden mit Sicherheit Zwerge kommen.
Warum?
Ganz einfach,es gibt in dem Spiel schon Zwerge(Eiszwerge im Drachengebirge),eine Ini,die eine Zwergenfestung darstellt.
Das ganze ein klein wenig umgestaltet,schon kann man ein neues Startgebiet mit Hauptstadt im Spiel integrieren.
Meiner Meinung nach schon längst überfällig.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Frasch33 (7. November 2009)

Ich bin für eine "neue Welt (name unbekannt)" da hätte man sicher viel arbeit aber auch genug story und Platz

-Zwerge
-Goblins
-Oga
-Drachenmenschen

schätzte man bräuche 2 Jahre entwiklungszeit aber Runes of Magic schafft das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## tamirok (7. November 2009)

ich wär für steine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morlas (8. November 2009)

bin für aliens die die elfen und menschen unterdrücken wollen und statt nen reittier mit nem ufo rumfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

